# AAS Testing Samples Needed



## K1 (Apr 27, 2017)

Guys we need to get samples in for the next round of testing...Some good samples we would like to see next up would be Primo, Tren, Mast, tabs and raws.

Hit up buck and/or race if you have some samples you are willing to donate to the testing...Funds are coming in which is great but we also need samples from people that are not affiliated with the sources.

Let's keep this going as long as possible!!

Thanks to everyone that has kicked in to-date...Good to be able to have this chance to see where everyone is at with their products!


----------



## MR. BMJ (Apr 27, 2017)

I hit up race about tabs I have (Var and tbol), just waiting to see if it's a go to send out.


----------



## scmtnboy (Apr 28, 2017)

I have Primo, Halo and NPP available from a large UGL who is a sponsor on PM.  I've messaged RP and Buck and waiting to hear back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aon1 (May 4, 2017)

K1 said:


> Guys we need to get samples in for the next round of testing...Some good samples we would like to see next up would be Primo, Tren, Mast, tabs and raws.
> 
> Hit up buck and/or race if you have some samples you are willing to donate to the testing...Funds are coming in which is great but we also need samples from people that are not affiliated with the sources.
> 
> ...





Without getting detailed hear I get you guys a good variety before long ....


----------



## Racepicks (May 15, 2017)

MR. BMJ said:


> I hit up race about tabs I have (Var and tbol), just waiting to see if it's a go to send out.



I know MR. BMJ is going to send me some tabs. Bio-tech Anavar and T-Bol.


 I currently have these tabs to send:

Monster Winstrol  50mg.
IVGear  Dianabol  50mg.
IVGear  Anavar    10mg.
Pharmacom Halo  10mg.

I'm looking for more oils.  If anyone has some samples we do not have, or have not tested, please PM me.  I want to get these orals out and follow them up with some oils!

Thanks for your support and please continue to contribute $$$$


----------



## rAJJIN (May 15, 2017)

I know Buck is working in private with a member that has a nice list of various tabs and oils.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nattydread (May 15, 2017)

Race I already told buck I have two different primo e. Let me know if you need them.


----------



## Racepicks (May 16, 2017)

Who are they from. Natty?  If we did not test yet, or don't have them now, I'll take them!!  I am not saying that we won't be re-testing, just that the first few rounds will be spread out to test as many different sponsors as possible.  Let me know, Brother!


----------



## Nattydread (May 16, 2017)

Ones from GC over at PM
And the other from P-LABS over at S-F


----------



## Racepicks (Jun 13, 2017)

OK, Guys!  I will be posting a list of all the samples we now have.  Our first priority is to send the orals, so I will be posting these first.  I will follow this up with a list of oils.  Those will go out soon after.  We want to be certain the samples actually reach the Lab.  That is the sticking point at the moment.  The Lab has the proper documentation to receive these samples but, we want to make the process as easy as possible on the Lab.  Thank you for your patience with this process and rest assured we are moving as fast a we possibly can.


----------



## Racepicks (Jun 15, 2017)

While I have a few minutes, let me poat what we currently have going to the Lab.  I'm waiting for one dosage on the Halo, I'm assuming it is 10mg. but let's be sure.

Toraxx Anadrol 25mg.
Monster Winstrol 50mg.
Pharmacom Halo  10mg
Isovet Dianabol 50mg.
Monster Anavar 20mg.
IV Dianabol 50mg.
URS Anavar 20mg.

I will update the Halo when I get a response!  I am waiting to hear from the Lab and plan on sending out on Saturday!


----------



## Sully (Jun 15, 2017)

That's a good set. Wish there were more from sponsors here at Anasci, though. 

Another thought. Do we have the capability to test the ancillaries, as well? Aromasin, Nolvadex, Clomid, etc? Just curious. Not sure how much interest there is in testing those substances.


----------



## aon1 (Jun 15, 2017)

Racepicks said:


> While I have a few minutes, let me poat what we currently have going to the Lab.  I'm waiting for one dosage on the Halo, I'm assuming it is 10mg. but let's be sure.
> 
> Toraxx Anadrol 25mg.
> Monster Winstrol 50mg.
> ...





Hey Race did you guys get the sample I sent last round I never seen it tested? Also I sent you a pm about other.


----------



## Racepicks (Jun 15, 2017)

aon1 said:


> Hey Race did you guys get the sample I sent last round I never seen it tested? Also I sent you a pm about other.



PM sent, aon!


----------



## K1 (Jun 17, 2017)

Racepicks said:


> While I have a few minutes, let me poat what we currently have going to the Lab.  I'm waiting for one dosage on the Halo, I'm assuming it is 10mg. but let's be sure.
> 
> Toraxx Anadrol 25mg.
> Monster Winstrol 50mg.
> ...



Almost time to see where the tabs test out at:headbang:


----------



## Racepicks (Jun 17, 2017)

K1 said:


> Almost time to see where the tabs test out at:headbang:



Yeah!!!  Samples sent out today, they are on the way.  Contacted the Lab and they are eagerly awaiting!


----------



## Racepicks (Jun 26, 2017)

Here is what we're going to send for Oils:

Genotec Test E 300mg
Genotec Deca 300mg
IsoVet Equipoise 300mg
?????? Norma Test E 250mg
Pharmacom Primo 100mg
Pharma Test C 200mg.
VRS Mast P 200mg
H-AS Tren A  200mg
Toraxx Methenolone E 100mg
VRS Anavar Liquid 20mg

Can the members who sent these samples contact me with the following:

Norma Test E - What Sponsor it was sourced from.


I hope to see us get these out by Wednesday. 

Before I forget - - -  We are still accepting monetary donations for testing.  If we get no more donations, we will be forced to shut down.  Please, if you want to see us continue, please donate $20.00!!!


----------



## buck1973 (Jun 26, 2017)

Racepicks said:


> Here is what we're going to send for Oils:
> 
> Genotec Test E 300mg
> Genotec Deca 300mg
> ...



*(Sample #35) The H-AS Tren is E  and its 200
(Sample # 37)The ToraXX is a enanthate and it is in fact labeled 100*


----------



## formula1069 (Jun 26, 2017)

JMO and correct me if I am wrong but didn't VRS go private after the bad test results of 2 out 3 of his products ?
If so why waste money on testing more of his products if he is gone ?


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 26, 2017)

formula1069 said:


> JMO and correct me if I am wrong but didn't VRS go private after the bad test results of 2 out 3 of his products ?
> If so why waste money on testing more of his products if he is gone ?



He donated for a certain amount of tests to be done on his products.


----------



## formula1069 (Jun 26, 2017)

AnaSCI said:


> He donated for a certain amount of tests to be done on his products.



Well that makes sense than delete my post if you want 
Goes to show that the people handling the testing and donations make good on what sponsors pay for


----------



## Joenoarms (Jun 30, 2017)

I have some Tren, Var and Winny I can donate. Ill hit up Buck


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 30, 2017)

Joenoarms said:


> I have some Tren, Var and Winny I can donate. Ill hit up Buck



:yeahthat:The more sample and fund donations we receive the longer we will be able to keep this going!

Thank you to everyone that has contributed!


----------



## Racepicks (Jul 1, 2017)

Looks like we still have $3000 in Donations to spend.  That does not count the monies owed for the Orals that are being tested right now and the Oils I am about to send.

Genotec Test E 300mg
Genotec Deca 300mg
IsoVet Equipoise 300mg
?????? Norma Test E 250mg
Pharmacom Primo 100mg
Pharma Test C 200mg.
VRS Mast P 200mg
H-AS Tren A 200mg
Toraxx Methenolone E 100mg
VRS Anavar Liquid 20mg

If anyone has sent samples in the past 2 weeks, hit me up in a PM to be sure we have them.  If you have any samples you want to send for this round, likewise, hit me up in a PM.  The Lab is ready to receive but, if anyone sends quickly I will drag my feet a little bit.

Our goal is to continue this testing program.  I do notice we have a bunch of Sponsors who have not been tested.  If you can contribute any samples from these Sponsors, Please do.  Again, we are still soliciting monetary donations.  If you want to contribute $$$, contact buck1973.

Thanks for all your support thus far!!


----------



## buck1973 (Jul 2, 2017)

There are some sponsors that gave alot to this testin we should look at a few more of there products....
united anabolics
 IP gear

another that comes to my mind is Sciroxxx , I have had some of his and IP's tested before It deserves a Published result.


----------



## Racepicks (Jul 16, 2017)

Here is what I have to send, I'm still waiting for a few more samples.

Genotec Test E 300mg
Genotec Deca 300mg
IsoVet Equipoise 300mg
?????? Norma Test E 250mg
Pharmacom Primo 100mg
Westward Pharma Test C 200mg.
VRS Mast P 200mg
H-AS Tren A 200mg
Toraxx Methenolone E 100mg
VRS Anavar Liquid 20mg
H-AA Mast  
H-AS Primo
Growth Clinic Parabolan (Tren Hex)
Growth Clinic Sustanon 

I'm trying to determine the Milligram content of the last 2 samples and what Sponsor the Norma Test E came from.

Without that info, they will not go.


----------



## Racepicks (Jul 17, 2017)

UPDATE:  Keep the donations rolling in gentlemen.  We do not seem to have trouble finding Oils and Tabs, *but we cannot continue the testing without your financial support also!*

Here's what we have so far!

Pharmacom Test C 200mg.
Pharmacom Primobolan 100mg.
VRS Liquid Anavar 20mg.
VRS Mast Prop 200mg.
Toraxx Primobolan Depot 100mg.
H-AS Trenbolone Acetate 200mg.
H-AS Primobolan 200mg.
H-AS Masteron    200mg.
Growth Clinic Parabolan Depot 100mg.
Growth Clinic Sustanon 300mg.
Westward Pharmaceuticals (from WalMart) Test C 200mg.
Genotec Test Enanthate 300mg.
Genotec Deca Durobolan 300mg.
IsoVet Equipoise 300mg.
Norma Test Enanthate 250mg.


----------



## Racepicks (Jul 18, 2017)

GenoTech Test E 300 and Deca 300


----------



## Racepicks (Jul 18, 2017)

H-AS Mast 200 and Primo 200


----------



## Racepicks (Jul 18, 2017)

IsoVet Equipoise 300


----------



## Racepicks (Jul 18, 2017)

Growth Clinic Parabolan 100 and Sustanon 300


----------



## Racepicks (Jul 18, 2017)

Norma Test E 250


----------



## Racepicks (Jul 18, 2017)

Pharmacom Primo 100


----------



## Racepicks (Jul 18, 2017)

Westward Pharmaceuticals (Wal-Mart) 200


----------



## Racepicks (Jul 18, 2017)

OK, these are the samples I received so far!


----------



## Racepicks (Aug 20, 2017)

Genotec NPP 100mg.


----------



## Racepicks (Aug 20, 2017)

Here's what is going!  It will go out to Lab this week!

Pharmacom Test C 200mg.
Pharmacom Primobolan 100mg.
VRS Liquid Anavar 20mg.
VRS Mast Prop 200mg.
Toraxx Primobolan Depot 100mg.
H-AS Trenbolone Acetate 200mg.
H-AS Primobolan 200mg.
H-AS Masteron 200mg.
Growth Clinic Parabolan Depot 100mg.
Growth Clinic Sustanon 300mg.
Westward Pharmaceuticals (from WalMart) Test C 200mg.
Genotec Test Enanthate 300mg.
Genotec Deca Durobolan 300mg.
Genotec NPP   100mg.
IsoVet Equipoise 300mg.
Norma Test Enanthate 250mg.


----------



## formula1069 (Aug 20, 2017)

Do you have a list of all the orals that were just tested ?


----------



## Racepicks (Aug 20, 2017)

formula1069 said:


> Do you have a list of all the orals that were just tested ?



I'm sure it is listed somewhere, Brother.  I believe you are looking for H-AS Anavar
H-AS Anadrol
Oxford Anadrol

They will be tested with the next round of orals.  These were received after the 1st round of Orals were sent.


----------



## formula1069 (Aug 21, 2017)

Racepicks said:


> I'm sure it is listed somewhere, Brother.  I believe you are looking for H-AS Anavar
> H-AS Anadrol
> Oxford Anadrol
> 
> They will be tested with the next round of orals.  These were received after the 1st round of Orals were sent.



H-as var test was posted 
Wasn't impressed 
I am just looking for new sources for some orals so that's why I asked I didn't see them listed but then again didn't look to hard


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 21, 2017)

formula1069 said:


> I am just looking for new sources for some orals so that's why I asked I didn't see them listed but then again didn't look to hard



We had 7-8 oral tablets in this batch of tests received. I will be continuing to post those as I free up more time starting next week.

We will also be testing those that offer the liquid orals as those are much easier to move into the testing country with the oils.


----------



## Racepicks (Aug 21, 2017)

formula1069 said:


> H-as var test was posted
> Wasn't impressed
> I am just looking for new sources for some orals so that's why I asked I didn't see them listed but then again didn't look to hard



Actually, the tested H-AS anavar was donated by another member. we still have yours,  It will be interesting to see if they test the same.


----------



## squatster (Sep 17, 2017)

Racepicks
Did you get my PM?
Want to make sure the Alinshop contest winnings get to the testing


----------



## Fossil626 (Sep 24, 2017)

******************


----------



## cgp10 (Sep 25, 2017)

Racepicks said:


> Here's what is going!  It will go out to Lab this week!
> 
> Pharmacom Test C 200mg.
> Pharmacom Primobolan 100mg.
> ...




So the growth clinic went in for testing?


----------



## IRONFIST (Sep 26, 2017)

Racepicks said:


> Here's what is going!  It will go out to Lab this week!
> 
> Pharmacom Test C 200mg.
> Pharmacom Primobolan 100mg.
> ...



great line up! cant wait to see how they test out.


----------



## oldie59 (Sep 29, 2017)

I can donate Vermodje Androver 50 (Oxymetholone) LMK..


----------



## K1 (Sep 30, 2017)

Ok guys, for those that have been messaging me...Here are the samples Race has going in for the next round of testing:



Racepicks said:


> Here's what is going!  It will go out to Lab this week!
> 
> Pharmacom Test C 200mg.
> Pharmacom Primobolan 100mg.
> ...



Once we are emailed the results we will begin posting them...Make sure to keep the monetary donations coming so we can continue this testing...Thanks!


----------



## Racepicks (Oct 1, 2017)

Sorry for the delay in getting these out, Guys!  I was waiting for a few more samples.  Here's what will go out!

Pharmacom Test C 200mg.
Pharmacom Primobolan 100mg.
VRS Liquid Anavar 20mg.
VRS Mast Prop 200mg.
Toraxx Primobolan Depot 100mg.
H-AS Trenbolone Acetate 200mg.
H-AS Primobolan 200mg.
H-AS Masteron 200mg.
Growth Clinic Parabolan Depot 100mg.
Growth Clinic Sustanon 300mg.
Westward Pharmaceuticals (from WalMart) Test C 200mg.
Genotec Test Enanthate 300mg.
Genotec Deca Durobolan 300mg.
Genotec NPP 100mg.
IsoVet Equipoise 300mg.
Norma Test Enanthate 250mg.
IP Tren Acetate 100mg
IP Mast Prop 100mg
IP Nandrolome 100mg
IP Test Prop  100mg

I'll get these out this week, Fo' Sho'!!!!  20 Samples


----------



## K1 (Oct 1, 2017)

Solid stack there race...Looking forward to the results!


----------



## Sully (Oct 2, 2017)

I'm really interested to see the results of the Westward Pharma vs the Norma Pharma. That could be very interesting.


----------



## IRONFIST (Oct 21, 2017)

Sully said:


> I'm really interested to see the results of the Westward Pharma vs the Norma Pharma. That could be very interesting.



same here. cant wait to see some more results!


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 4, 2017)

Racepicks said:


> Sorry for the delay in getting these out, Guys!  I was waiting for a few more samples.  Here's what will go out!
> 
> Pharmacom Test C 200mg.
> Pharmacom Primobolan 100mg.
> ...



any updates for us guys , getting anxious


----------



## Racepicks (Nov 9, 2017)

Here is the scoop, Guys!  I'm not going to bore you with the details but, I just completed a move from one house to another.  You know how time consuming that can be.  The samples are boxed up and ready to go.  I'm going to reach out to the Lab to make sure he is still ready for them.  I will contact buck tonight to make sure we are all set on his end.  I'm not going to "Fo Sho" you again like I did the last time, but I will get these out ASAP!  Thanks for your patience.


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 10, 2017)

thanks for the update RP. looking forward to seeing the new results posted!


----------



## Sub7percent (Nov 13, 2017)

Racepicks said:


> Sorry for the delay in getting these out, Guys!  I was waiting for a few more samples.  Here's what will go out!
> 
> Pharmacom Test C 200mg.
> Pharmacom Primobolan 100mg.
> ...





Hey RP - any update on these?  Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buck1973 (Nov 14, 2017)

I spoke Wit RP over the weekend 
 he said these samples  will b  out  soon


----------



## jimmy14 (Nov 29, 2017)

Racepicks said:


> Here is the scoop, Guys!  I'm not going to bore you with the details but, I just completed a move from one house to another.  You know how time consuming that can be.  The samples are boxed up and ready to go.  I'm going to reach out to the Lab to make sure he is still ready for them.  I will contact buck tonight to make sure we are all set on his end.  I'm not going to "Fo Sho" you again like I did the last time, but I will get these out ASAP!  Thanks for your patience.


Hey I have some things that i can donate to get tested some oils and hgh if it's possible could someone let me know the details. Thank you much appreciated 

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## K1 (Dec 15, 2017)

Race...Where you at buddy?!


----------



## Sully (Dec 16, 2017)

So, we’re officially 3 months past when they were originally supposed to be sent out. What’s the deal here? A lot of people have put a lot of money and donated a lot of gear that they paid for out of their own pockets into this. If this goes south again...


----------



## buck1973 (Dec 16, 2017)

Sully said:


> So, we’re officially 3 months past when they were originally supposed to be sent out. What’s the deal here? A lot of people have put a lot of money and donated a lot of gear that they paid for out of their own pockets into this. If this goes south again...




Officially,
I have all funds, All money is accounted for. we get test results 1st then we pay.....
I just had communication wit Mr. RP
 we will talk soon 
he or I will b back for a  update 
with were and why  these samples are.
No worries


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 17, 2017)

buck1973 said:


> Officially,
> I have all funds, All money is accounted for. we get test results 1st then we pay.....
> I just had communication wit Mr. RP
> we will talk soon
> ...



Yes, I have been in contact with buck. Race has been very tied up in life lately and hasn't even been able to take care of the HGH or AAS testing.

Funds are safe as well as samples. No need for anyone to worry about that this time around.


----------



## Sully (Dec 17, 2017)

Glad to hear it.


----------



## squatster (Dec 17, 2017)

I was always wondering if they ordered the free winnings from Alinshop?
It's been a long time. 
If there not going to order or if they did - some one should let me know.


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 17, 2017)

squatster said:


> I was always wondering if they ordered the free winnings from Alinshop?
> It's been a long time.
> If there not going to order or if they did - some one should let me know.



I would speculate and say they were probably not ordered as of yet? 

If the current samples have not been sent in yet than I would say that Racepicks probably hasn't dealt with those Alin samples either.


----------



## rAJJIN (Dec 17, 2017)

I had a few guys Pm me asking what's the deal.

Let check with race and Buck.
I'll see where we are And what we need to do to get back on track.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rAJJIN (Dec 17, 2017)

Remember it's a thankless job that takes time and some risk.
If we need to we can alternate and take turns among the trusted non affiliated members.

Relax no one is losing any money. These guys are solid.
Just a case of delay, maybe some burn out and just life.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buck1973 (Dec 17, 2017)

I am waitin for a return call from Race now.
I agree it has taken way to long to get this stuff in, no question.
I know he has been busy but again this has taken way to long to move forward.
 I await his return call


----------



## rAJJIN (Dec 18, 2017)

I understand more then anyone! Its easy to sit on the sideline and yell faster.
When your us its also easy get side tracked with real life. I have stuff sitting i was going to send race month ago.

We will get together and during the week if you want Buck and Race.
Ill do what I can to help get this going again or onto the next group of vip guys that can if we want to pass it on, or pass on the receiving-sending portion.


----------



## cobraforce (Dec 18, 2017)

What about any raws being tested ?


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 18, 2017)

cobraforce said:


> What about any raws being tested ?



They are on the list of samples being tested.


----------



## cobraforce (Dec 18, 2017)

Thank you captain


----------



## Sub7percent (Dec 28, 2017)

buck1973 said:


> I spoke Wit RP over the weekend
> 
> he said these samples  will b  out  soon





Has he sent them out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rAJJIN (Dec 28, 2017)

Sub7percent said:


> Has he sent them out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





 Not just yet. We will update when the new samples go out. Buck and I have both been talking to RP and he will be back to the forum soon.


----------



## buck1973 (Jan 6, 2018)

Pack of samples went out today....
This is the  list of 20 or so...
wen they land i  will update more....


----------



## Fitraver (Jan 6, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> Pack of samples went out today....
> 
> This is the  list of 20 or so...
> 
> wen they land i  will update more....





Doesn’t look like your list of the 20 posted. At least I can’t see it in your post.


----------



## buck1973 (Jan 6, 2018)

I believe this is the list that went out....
I have also been in contact with the Lab, he is  xpecting these samples wit  delivery, and is anxious to test..


Pharmacom Test C 200mg.
Pharmacom Primobolan 100mg.
VRS Liquid Anavar 20mg.
VRS Mast Prop 200mg.
Toraxx Primobolan Depot 100mg.
H-AS Trenbolone Acetate 200mg.
H-AS Primobolan 200mg.
H-AS Masteron 200mg.
Growth Clinic Parabolan Depot 100mg.
Growth Clinic Sustanon 300mg.
Westward Pharmaceuticals (from WalMart) Test C 200mg.
Genotec Test Enanthate 300mg.
Genotec Deca Durobolan 300mg.
Genotec NPP 100mg.
IsoVet Equipoise 300mg.
Norma Test Enanthate 250mg.
IP Tren Acetate 100mg
IP Mast Prop 100mg
IP Nandrolome 100mg
IP Test Prop 100mg


----------



## rAJJIN (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks Buck1973


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racepicks (Jan 7, 2018)

My apologies to the community.  Sometimes life squares up and busts you right on the jaw.  I want to thank Anasci, rAJJIN, K1*, and buck1973 for reaching out to make sure I was OK.  It makes me realize that the friends you make on the forums are just as "real" as the friends you make face to face.  None of the issues were really serious but, they were all time consuming.  I'm back now, so I expect the raws and the orals will be going out as soon as the Lab is done with the oils.  Again, I am very sorry to those who were concerned with the testing.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 7, 2018)

Racepicks said:


> My apologies to the community.  Sometimes life squares up and busts you right on the jaw.  I want to thank Anasci, rAJJIN, K1*, and buck1973 for reaching out to make sure I was OK.  It makes me realize that the friends you make on the forums are just as "real" as the friends you make face to face.  None of the issues were really serious but, they were all time consuming.  I'm back now, so I expect the raws and the orals will be going out as soon as the Lab is done with the oils.  Again, I am very sorry to those who were concerned with the testing.



RP, responded to your email. Hit me back.


----------



## Racepicks (Jan 7, 2018)

The next batch of samples we send out will be orals.

Formula sent an Anavar and 2 Anadrols.  Natty sent me some raw Cialis.  If I missed anyone, or you want to see something tested, hit me up with a PM.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jan 8, 2018)

Nice to have you back with us my man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## formula1069 (Jan 8, 2018)

Looking forward to the results
I would like to make a order and was hoping to do so after we see results from 2 of the sponsors on this list





buck1973 said:


> I believe this is the list that went out....
> I have also been in contact with the Lab, he is  xpecting these samples wit  delivery, and is anxious to test..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sub7percent (Jan 9, 2018)

Racepicks said:


> My apologies to the community.  Sometimes life squares up and busts you right on the jaw.  I want to thank Anasci, rAJJIN, K1*, and buck1973 for reaching out to make sure I was OK.  It makes me realize that the friends you make on the forums are just as "real" as the friends you make face to face.  None of the issues were really serious but, they were all time consuming.  I'm back now, so I expect the raws and the orals will be going out as soon as the Lab is done with the oils.  Again, I am very sorry to those who were concerned with the testing.





Thanks for the update RP.  Hope you are doing well.  Just to confirm, you are saying that all the oils listed in your post on 9/30 in this thread have been sent to the lab?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR. BMJ (Jan 10, 2018)

I still have Anavar and Tbol if you wanted samples of them?

Welcome back


----------



## Racepicks (Jan 13, 2018)

Sub7percent said:


> Thanks for the update RP.  Hope you are doing well.  Just to confirm, you are saying that all the oils listed in your post on 9/30 in this thread have been sent to the lab?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Actually, the samples listed by buck above, 20 Samples were sent out.


----------



## IRONFIST (Jan 19, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> Pharmacom Test C 200mg.
> Pharmacom Primobolan 100mg.
> VRS Liquid Anavar 20mg.
> VRS Mast Prop 200mg.
> ...



good line up. cant wait to see the results!


----------



## bigtime (Jan 25, 2018)

How long is the testing going to take? This test depends on if I order from growth clinic or not...lol


----------



## buck1973 (Jan 26, 2018)

bigtime said:


> How long is the testing going to take? This test depends on if I order from growth clinic or not...lol



we should startin seein  results in bout  10  days..
 keep in  mind they must b approved, then how they are posted ..


----------



## Sully (Jan 29, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> we should startin seein  results in bout  10  days..
> keep in  mind they must b approved, then how they are posted ..



Approved? Approved how? And by whom? And based on what criteria? Perhaps I’m overreacting, but that statement concerns me.


----------



## buck1973 (Jan 29, 2018)

Sully said:


> Approved? Approved how? And by whom? And based on what criteria? Perhaps I’m overreacting, but that statement concerns me.



Copies of the results  go to the  administrator. we check accuracy, an xample is (and this happened) with so many samples and the time taken to get them in, the numbered vials must b matched to the sample tested as the labels were removed for unanimity. records are kept by several of us on which sample number is which sample. 
wen this is alll done without objection. 
The Boss-mans approval is he Posts um.
in the order decided.

Wats yr concern?


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 30, 2018)

Sully said:


> Approved? Approved how? And by whom? And based on what criteria? Perhaps I’m overreacting, but that statement concerns me.



No need for the conspiracy theory concerns Sully

I have already once posted a result under a sponsor's name that it did not belong to. We were able to catch it quick enough and make the changes before there were any issues caused by it. 

Now we make sure that everyone involved signs off on everything before things are posted. 

Then I just decide when and how many to post at a time.


----------



## Victory (Jan 31, 2018)

Should be any day when the first results hit. Been a long wait but looking forward to the results.


----------



## rmtt (Feb 21, 2018)

Buck....I sent you a PM.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldie59 (Feb 22, 2018)

I have a 10cc bottle of Prokor test Eth 300 if needed to donate for testing.


----------



## formula1069 (Feb 22, 2018)

We need to get some samples from United Anabolics, they were nice enough to put up a $1k for testing, hopefully some Mods or Vets have some of their gear to donate, I am not a customer of theirs so I have nothing to contribute


----------



## Racepicks (Feb 25, 2018)

I do have some samples that I have received:

H-AS Anavar 25mg.
H-AS Anadrol 50mg.
Oxford Anadrol 50mg.

Also a Raw from Pure Powder Direct - Cialis


----------



## williammcd15 (Mar 6, 2018)

I have some victory test I can donate.


----------



## Ironhammer (Mar 7, 2018)

Racepicks said:


> I do have some samples that I have received:
> 
> H-AS Anavar 25mg.
> H-AS Anadrol 50mg.
> ...


I just came to this board for this tbh.
Ive been on shitloads of open boards and some private ones. 
 But got h-as t200, t300, aromasin, mast en,  I'd donate and toss some bucks for the cause. I know the t300 is garbage..mast severely underdosed at best. 
Im reallllllly sick of bunk ass gear!
Shit tons of sources and huge amounts of garbage! So over wasting my time with garbage ass gear.

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 7, 2018)

Racepicks said:


> I do have some samples that I have received:
> 
> H-AS Anavar 25mg.
> H-AS Anadrol 50mg.
> ...



Nice! Good to see some raws and orals tested!


----------



## buck1973 (Mar 8, 2018)

formula1069 said:


> We need to get some samples from United Anabolics, they were nice enough to put up a $1k for testing, hopefully some Mods or Vets have some of their gear to donate, I am not a customer of theirs so I have nothing to contribute



On the  way Form...
these will go in   next  pack.


----------



## Jkjuiced (Mar 9, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> On the  way Form...
> these will go in   next  pack.


I have some of their bio test e 250, and their tren a I can donate. Also a ton of Leo test p and tren a I would like to see tested

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkjuiced (Mar 9, 2018)

Also some Viking anadrol, proviron, winny. And alpha pharma and incendo anadrol, proviron, winny

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cgp10 (Apr 2, 2018)

Ive made 2 what i would call small cash donations.  I feel like Ive gotten a lot more out of it them I put in.  

I did just order some Toraxx sust.  I dont even have it yet but of there is any interest I would def donate some.  

This testing is the greatest.  I'm not a fan of relying on bloods or sides.  
anyway let me know if you want a sample of the toraxx sust


----------



## ds44 (Apr 16, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> On the  way Form...
> these will go in   next  pack.


I have a primo from UA i will donate. Its sealed in the box anf sealed plastic around the box.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zee-man (Jun 11, 2018)

Since only long term members and VIP can provide test samples can you donate to cover the cost of something and ask to have it specifically tested by a sponsor?


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 11, 2018)

Zee-man said:


> Since only long term members and VIP can provide test samples can you donate to cover the cost of something and ask to have it specifically tested by a sponsor?



Contact buck1973.
If he is fine with it then you would need to cover any costs associated with having that sample being tested.


----------



## vanya (Mar 12, 2019)

I would love to see some prokor/pharmaforce primo get tested. I recently added 200mg a week to my TRT and gained 10 pounds in 2 weeks.... seems...strange.


----------



## mgkc155 (Mar 12, 2019)

vanya said:


> I would love to see some prokor/pharmaforce primo get tested. I recently added 200mg a week to my TRT and gained 10 pounds in 2 weeks.... seems...strange.



If you gained 10 pounds of water from 200mg/week of primo you probably didn’t get what you paid for. (Most likely npp)


----------



## DeathDefier (Mar 13, 2019)

mgkc155 said:


> If you gained 10 pounds of water from 200mg/week of primo you probably didn’t get what you paid for. (Most likely npp)





Lol ya that seems a little off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanya (Mar 13, 2019)

mgkc155 said:


> If you gained 10 pounds of water from 200mg/week of primo you probably didn’t get what you paid for. (Most likely npp)



Exactly my thoughts as well..... EQ or masteron wouldn't cause that weight gain


----------

